# tail lights and instrument panel dont work



## mywhip (Jul 11, 2009)

all my other lights work (head lights, turn signals, brake lights) everything.

These are the only ones that do not work. Please respond!


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

mywhip said:


> all my other lights work (head lights, turn signals, brake lights) everything.
> 
> These are the only ones that do not work. Please respond!


Check or change your headlight switch. I think most Nissans use the same contact for dash lights and taillights, the contacts on the switch need cleaning or proper connection.


----------



## mywhip (Jul 11, 2009)

that should fix it? Isn't it strange that the headlights and brake lights work though?


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

mywhip said:


> that should fix it? Isn't it strange that the headlights and brake lights work though?


When you turn the headlight switch on, it makes a connection to a small board with about 5 different contact points not just one.


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

mywhip said:


> that should fix it? Isn't it strange that the headlights and brake lights work though?


Follow this thread, maybe you can fix it yourself.

http://www.nissanforums.com/hb-truck/156563-fix-your-dash-brights-tail-lights.html


----------



## mywhip (Jul 11, 2009)

alright thank you. Ill try it tomorrow.


----------



## mywhip (Jul 11, 2009)

also, just looking into the future here, what could i look at if it wasn't that?


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

mywhip said:


> also, just looking into the future here, what could i look at if it wasn't that?


they probably use the same fuse so I don't think it would be that. Only other possibility I can think of is some wiring problems.


----------



## mywhip (Jul 11, 2009)

Everything worked fine last night. So i will have to mess with it tomorrow.


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

mywhip said:


> Everything worked fine last night. So i will have to mess with it tomorrow.


Try just banging slightly on the switch and steering column and see if they light up, I think your switch is just acting up.


----------



## mywhip (Jul 11, 2009)

so i was messing with the contacts and now none of my lights work. Have to order a new switch from autozone, 50$...


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

mywhip said:


> so i was messing with the contacts and now none of my lights work. Have to order a new switch from autozone, 50$...


lol......... what did you do?


----------



## zacward (Aug 23, 2009)

lol that sucks. I had that problem before. Sucks driving at night because you dont know how fast youre going. With me it was a loose wire from behind my stereo. Kept blowing a fuse constantly from that wire sparking around back there.


----------



## mywhip (Jul 11, 2009)

which fuse was that?

I checked all my fuses right away, and they are all good :S


----------



## sentra727 (Feb 28, 2009)

well, i had the same problem that you mentioned. my instrument panel lights and my tail lights (not necessary my break lights) went out at the same time. for me, it was just a fuse that burned out on me. for some reason the tail lights and the instrument panel lights run off the same fuse. i replaced the fuse and done. but as you said, you checked your fuses and they were all good, correct? as far as you messing with the switch and connectors and stuff, and now none of your lights work, well thats a different problem than mine as i can see. good luck though.


----------



## mywhip (Jul 11, 2009)

i get the new switch today from autozone. Hopefully this fixes it, i hate not being able to drive at night seeing how it starts at 5:30 now >.>


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

mywhip said:


> i get the new switch today from autozone. Hopefully this fixes it, i hate not being able to drive at night seeing how it starts at 5:30 now >.>


Did the switch work?


----------



## mywhip (Jul 11, 2009)

Works like a charm. I ended up blowing some fuses while I was messing with the contacts, that's why my headlights didn't work. Thanks for the help


----------

